# Horton article



## InevitablyReformed (May 28, 2008)

Anyone read this? http://www.modernreformation.org/de...r2=928&var3=issuedisplay&var4=IssRead&var5=99 I thought it was very good. Horton seems to do a good job of saying what people think in a much more learned and eloquent manner. 

(Not sure if this is in the right forum though. I thought the gnosticism qualified it for this one.)

Daniel


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 28, 2008)

Horton is right on in his critiques of culture and evangelicalism.


----------



## caddy (May 28, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> Anyone read this? Modern Reformation - Articles I thought it was very good. *Horton seems to do a good job of saying what people think in a much more learned and eloquent manner*.
> 
> (Not sure if this is in the right forum though. I thought the gnosticism qualified it for this one.)
> 
> Daniel


 
...Absolutely he does.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 28, 2008)

""This view is so commonplace that it seems odd to hear it challenged. Nevertheless, the church fathers, Protestant Reformers, and orthodox theologians have always directed us with the Scriptures, outside of ourselves, where God has chosen to meet with and to reconcile strangers"

Michael Horton (The White Horse Inn) very frequently correctly diagnosis the sickness, but I would like to hear more of the *treatment. For example, O.k. we have a problem, but now what do we do? How is the Reformed faith going to bring us back to true Biblical teaching? This is the question that they should be asking, but we don't here it from them. Why not? It needs to be challenge. I would preferred that Michale Horton, in a brotherly manner, directly confront Chuck Smith or Joel Osteen personally (Paul did it to Peter and we are commanded from Scriptures). Horton can write his books targetting these folks, but if they never come across them, then, I don not think it makes a difference to them. 

*The treatment, of course is the Good News understood correctly from the Scriptures.


----------



## Zenas (May 28, 2008)

"In short, "the Calvinist deity, first brought to America by the Puritans, has remarkably little in common with the versions of God now apprehended by what calls itself Protestantism in the United States.""

Verily verily.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 28, 2008)

Zenas said:


> "In short, "the Calvinist deity, first brought to America by the Puritans, has remarkably little in common with the versions of God now apprehended by what calls itself Protestantism in the United States.""
> 
> Verily verily.



That's because what goes by the name "Protestant" today in these United States of America has little in common with the Protestant Reformation.


----------

